# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  طبعة جديدة لـ (تفسير الطبري) مخرجة الآثار مع الحكم عليها،ومخرجة الشواهد الشعرية.

## إسلام بن منصور

طبعة جديدة لـ (تفسير الطبري) مخرجة الآثار مع الحكم عليها،ومخرجة الشواهد الشعرية.
أضع لكم نموذج فقط راجيا النصح والمشورة . 
وانتظروا الكتاب -من مطبوعات دار الحديث بالقاهرة فهو ملك لها - في الأيام القليلة المقبلة إن شاء الله .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

يظهر المرفق عندي على شكل رموز.. 
فما المشكلة؟

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

استخدم الإصدار السابع من الأكروبات

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> استخدم الإصدار السابع من الأكروبات


تم بارك الله فيك..

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

بانتظار نصائحك الغالية ، ونصائح الإخوان بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

هذا الملف المرفوع ليس به شعرا ، لذلك فإني أرفع ملفا آخر به شعر من أجل أن تضح سورة العمل في الكتاب .

----------


## جيهان شعبان

لقد نفعت طلاب العلم بهذا التحقيق للاحاديث والاثار لسفر التفسير الاعظم فائدة تقارب فائدة تصنيف الكتاب .فقد كنت عندقراتى فى تفسير الطبرى كالسائر لايدرى ما رأه ماء ام سراب .والحمد لله فقد قرت العين بهذا التحقيق.ارجو معلومات اكثر عن هذة الطبعة .كم مجلد .وكم السعر .ومتى تنزل الاسواق

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

لقد اتصلت مرارا بدار الحديث والكتاب لم يخرج بالطبع الى الآن ولم يعدوا بأيه مواعيد.........حتى لم يقل انه سيكون بمعرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب....

----------


## أبو إسحاق السندي

ملاحظة على عجالة ...
لا يصح معاملة أسانيد التفسير معاملة الأحاديث ... فقد يكون الراوي ضعيفا في الحديث لكن له عناية بالتفسير فتقبل روايته فيه ...  وقد رأيت أنهم ضعّفوا إسناد تفسير السدي وأعلّوه بأسباط بن نصر ... وهو وإن كان ضعيفا في الحديث لكنه راوية تفسير السدي ومشّاه علماء التفسير في نقله عن السدي بل معظم ما يرويه الطبري من تفسير السدي فمِن طريقه ...
وكذا الأمر في عبد الله بن صالح، كاتب الليث، في روايته عن معاوية بن صالح لصحيفة علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس ...
والله أعلم ...

----------


## ناصر السنة وقامع البدعة

أخي بارك الله فيك هل هذا التحقيق أجود من تحقيق الشيخ عبدالله التركي

----------


## طالب العلم البلجيكي

هل له علاقه بالمتداول في دار السلام وغيرها ممن استفادو وكملوا  عمل الشيخين أحمد و محود شاكر ؟

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

بالمتابعة تليفونيا مع دار الحديث أبشركم بصدور تفسير الطبرى المذكور أعلاه.......والسعر 300 جنيه.....وتقريبا-هكذا على حد من ردت على الهاتف-هو 12 مجلد....والتفسير صدر منذ أسبوع.....ولعلى أراه خلال يومين وأنقل لكم انطباعى عنه......وان كان أحد يستطع افادته عنه قبل ذلك فجزاه الله خيرا.....والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

12 مجلد بدون فهارس......

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

فضلا لا أمرا راجع الخاص.

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

ما وجدت شيئا بعد,,,

----------


## منال أبو العزائم

نعم هو عندي ورائع جدا ما شاء الله
(لكن ليس لدي اسكانر)

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

الحمد لله وجدنا أحدا نسأله......من هو فريق التحقيق......وكيف يخرج فى 12 مجلد فقط مع استيفاء تخريج الاحاديث والآثار....ام ان حجم الأجزاء كبير لهذه الدرجة......وهل استعانوا بتخريجات المعاصرين أم أنهم لم يصدروا الاحاديث بحكم أصلا......

----------


## منال أبو العزائم

هو تحقيق :
1- أحمد عبد الرازق البكري
2- محمد عادل محمد
3- محمد عبد اللطيف خلف
4- محمود مُرسي عبد الحميد

إشراف وتقديم : أ.د عبد الحميد عبد المنعم مدكور

وما لدي هو نسخة مقابلة على مخطوط كامل ومراجعة على نسخة الشيخين
( محمود محمد شاكر - وأحمد محمد شاكر )
ومتممة لها

والنسخة التي لدي ( طبعة دار السلام - مصر - 1425-2005) مكونة من 10 أجزاء 
والأجزاء كبيرة ( مثلا الجزء الأول 848 صفحة ) والتخريج بكتابة صغيرة في هامش أسفل الصفحة

والأحاديث والأقوال وأبيات الشعر منسوبة لقائليها ( في الهوامش ) وفي أي كتاب وأي صفحة
وحتى مثلا في حديث هنا ذكر في السلسلة هذا ثقة وهذا ضعيف وهكذا - مات في كذا - انظر التقريب ص 497

وهكذا

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخت منال....
الكلام متجها على طبعة دار الحديث الجديدة وليست طبعة دار السلام......طبعة دار السلام لدى ولا افادة  بها اطلاقا..... لا تخريج أحاديث ولا آثار ولا حكم ولا غيره......على عكس ما وعدنا به الاخ اسلام بن منصور فى طبعة دار الحديث والتى ذكرت أنها صدرت منذ أسبوعين........

----------


## منال أبو العزائم

الكتاب الذي في يدي مخرج الآثار مع الحكم عليها والشواهد الشعرية كما في عنوان الموضوع
وربما هذه طبعة لنفس الكتاب من دار السلام 
كما يمكن أن يكون هناك طبعة غير مخرجة لدار السلام ( فهذا كتاب وهذا كتاب )
والحمد لله

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

أقتنيت أمس طبعة دار الحديث......والمحق  ق-وهو الشيخ اسلام بن منصور نفسة-صاحب المشاركة الاولى لم يترك اثرا  ولا حديثا الا صدرة بحكم.صراحة مجهود غير عادى.والاخراج الفنى طيب والطباعة جيدة.
ولكن طعمت ان أعرف من أين هو أو على يد من تتلمذ ولكن المقدمة التى وضعها وخطته فى التحقيق لم يتبين ذلك لى من خلالها..
وان كان هناك مراجع للتحقيق كان من الممكن أن يستفيد منها القارئ لمعرفة اطلاعه على تحقيقات المعاصرين .ولكن حرصا على صغر حجم الكتاب كما ذكر الشيخ اسلام لم يفعل ولم يذكر المراجع ولم يطل فى التخريج.
بل ولم يخرج الاحاديث من كتب السنن.بل صدر كل منها بحكم وتكلم على بعض العلل ان استلزم الأمر-وهذا نادرا-كما قال فضيلته فى المقدمة.
ووجدت للشيخ أيضا السنن الكبرى للبيهقى لدار الحديث أيضا.مصدرا كل حديث أو أثر بحكم نهائى.
فعذرا الشيخ اسلام منصور...فلو أمكن سيرة ذاتيه مختصرة لفضيلتكم..وهل تلقى العلم كان فى دراسة نظامية فى الأزهر مثلا....
فالحكم على موسوعتين كتفسير الطبرى و سنن البيهقى هذا مجهود تقوم به المؤسسات الكبرى كجامعة ام القرى بتقسيمها على رسائل دكتوراة وماجيستير عدة.
عطاء الله ليس محظورا ولكنه مجرد سؤال أرجو ان تتقبله بصدر رحب. 
لانها مسئولية كبير ان أقول كلما راجعت أثرا أو حديثا فى هذين السفرين العظيمين.....ضعفه اسلام بن منصور أو صححه اسلام بن منصور.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## المقدسى

دعونن نتحدث بصراحة 

الكثير من كتب دار الحديث ليست جيدة وهذا واقع في كثير من الطبعات فما هى ميزة هذا الكتاب الذي يجعلنا نقارنه أو نفضله علي طبعة الشيخ التركى , أما إن كانت الميزة في سعر الكتاب فنعم ..!

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله في جهدك يا شيخ إسلام ونفع بك... أثابك الله.

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

الأخ المقدسى:
يبدو أن الامر هذه المرة مختلف......فقد راجعت بعض الأحكام بهذا السفر رالضخم على تحقيقات العلماء الثقات المعاصرين من خلال مكتبتى المتواضعة...ووجد  ه موفقا بشدة فى الحكم عليها رغم اختصاره الشديد فى التحقيق-وهذا شرطه-فهو ليس كباقى كتب دار الحديث.والله اعلم.
الأخ اسلام:
هلا اتحفتنا بمؤلفات هذا الشيخ او تحقيقاته فانا لا أعلم له سوى تفسير الطبرى والسنن الكبرى للبيهقى...وان كانت تكفيه هذه الاعمال كمشاركة طيبة فى تحقيق كتب التراث..

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

الأخ أسامة:
هلا اتحفتنا بمؤلفات هذا الشيخ او تحقيقاته فانا لا أعلم له سوى تفسير الطبرى والسنن الكبرى للبيهقى...وان كانت تكفيه هذه الاعمال كمشاركة طيبة فى تحقيق كتب التراث..

----------


## عمر البوريني

نعم أخ إسلام ، حبذا لو ترجمت لدرجتك العلمية وفي الحديث خاصة.

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

بارك الله فيك الشيخ اسلام

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

يرفع..........

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

أرى أن يُطلب من الشيخ نظر الفريابي ترجمة وتزكية للشيخ إسلام، فقد صدَّر كتاب (سنن البيهقي الكبرى) بإجازته في السنن من طريق الشيخ نظر، أو من مشايخ ومحدِّثي مصر، وهذا مما لابد منه، فقد تقرر في المصطلح الإشكالية في جهالة عين المحدث. أسأل الله أن يوفقه للمزيد في خدمة الآثار النبوية الشريفة.

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

> أرى أن يُطلب من الشيخ نظر الفريابي ترجمة وتزكية للشيخ إسلام، فقد صدَّر كتاب (سنن البيهقي الكبرى) بإجازته في السنن من طريق الشيخ نظر، أو من مشايخ ومحدِّثي مصر، وهذا مما لابد منه، فقد تقرر في المصطلح الإشكالية في جهالة عين المحدث. أسأل الله أن يوفقه للمزيد في خدمة الآثار النبوية الشريفة.


وأين هذا المحدث الذي تريد أن ترفع من جهالته التي لابد من رفعها حتى تقبل تخريجاته لسنن البيهقي ؟!!

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> وأين هذا المحدث الذي تريد أن ترفع من جهالته التي لابد من رفعها حتى تقبل تخريجاته لسنن البيهقي ؟!!


هو أنتم شيخنا الكريم
أسأل الله أن يشرح صدركم للسائل فلا بأس من معرفة بلد الشيخ على أقل تقدير

----------


## الدكتور إبراهيم حبيبه

ممكن أخي الكريم لو ترفع لنا مقدمة الكتاب تبين فيها منهج التحقيق وعلى أي المخطوطات أو المطبوعات اعتمدت. أشكرك.

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

> ممكن أخي الكريم لو ترفع لنا مقدمة الكتاب تبين فيها منهج التحقيق وعلى أي المخطوطات أو المطبوعات اعتمدت. أشكرك.


الكتاب تخريج وليس تحقيق وقد اعتمدت على الطبعة الهندية .

----------


## طارق منينة

هل من خبر عن الكتاب العظيم

----------


## أبو عبيدة النيجيري

السلام عليكم.
طبعة دار السلام أحسبها جيدة و محل اعتماد،إن شاء الله.

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

تحقيقات جيدة مفيدة 
نرجو أن يخدم الشيخ إسلام كتب أخرى مثل معجم الطبراني الكبير أو مصنف عبد الرزاق

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ إسلام منصور أسال الله الحي القيوم الذي لا إله إلا هو
ان يجزاك الفردوس الأعلى على خدمتك لهذا الكتاب العظيم وان يبارك في جهدك وعلمك

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

> الشيخ إسلام منصور أسال الله الحي القيوم الذي لا إله إلا هو
> ان يجزاك الفردوس الأعلى على خدمتك لهذا الكتاب العظيم وان يبارك في جهدك وعلمك


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## كفايت البخاري

للرفع

هل هذه الطبعة النافعة لتفسير الطبري متوفرة على النت؟

----------


## مني حكايات

شيخنا الفاضل  إسلام منصور
لماذا التفسير مكتوب عليه  خرج أحاديثه وعلق عليها)واسم فضيلتكم 
وجمع شواهده الشعرية 
أحمد عاشور ابراهيم ---- احمد رمضان محمد
هل هذا ليس تحقيقا بمعناه الاصطلاحي لتفسير الطبري

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

> شيخنا الفاضل  إسلام منصور
> لماذا التفسير مكتوب عليه  خرج أحاديثه وعلق عليها)واسم فضيلتكم 
> وجمع شواهده الشعرية 
> أحمد عاشور ابراهيم ---- احمد رمضان محمد
> هل هذا ليس تحقيقا بمعناه الاصطلاحي لتفسير الطبري


دعك مما كُتِب على الغلاف ولا تكثري التأمل فيه أكثر من اللازم
وانتفعي بما في الكتاب من تفسير وتخريجات وغيرها مما يحتاجة طالب العلم
وبإمكانك الاطلاع على المقدمة وخطة العمل التي بها يتضح منهج خدمة الكتاب في ص 53
بالتوفيق

----------


## مني حكايات

> دعك مما كُتِب على الغلاف ولا تكثري التأمل فيه أكثر من اللازم
> وانتفعي بما في الكتاب من تفسير وتخريجات وغيرها مما يحتاجة طالب العلم
> وبإمكانك الاطلاع على المقدمة وخطة العمل التي بها يتضح منهج خدمة الكتاب في ص 53
> بالتوفيق


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

